# Almost finished, so here are some In progress shots *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

When Aoshima announced the new Mercedes Benz SL63 AMG I was ecstatic. As most of you all know I love building foreign and exotic cars. This fits my criteria perfectly. 
Although I have a few Aoshima kits I didn't realize until half way in this is my first Aoshima build. SO far everything seems to fit pretty well and the car is, in my opinion an excellent representation of the real thing.

Here are a few pictures:
Drilled brake rotors with separate calipers and look amazing:









Mercedes Diamond White by Scalefinishes.com(no clear yet):









Assembled engine in chassis:









tri-color interior(not as impressive as it could be as some details were soft:









Getting close:









I should have it done by Friday as I am simply adding the fine details to it right now. I believe I have side mirrors, antennae, wipers and a few odd decals to drop on and she'll be finished. I'm actually trying to get it done before the IPMS show on Saturday!
Chris


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Definetly gonna be a looker... Great job !!!*


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

=( can't view the pictures from the school. I bet it looks great


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

thats gonna be sharp!!


----------

